# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Wakatobi Dive Resort

## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos  :Olá: .
Já alguem ouviu em wakatobi dive Resort...
Wakatobi Dive Resort - Southeast Sulawesi Indonesia - Home Page
Fica em Bali Indonesia.É um sonho para qualquer um de nós.Quando me sair o euromilhões está na lista de locais a visitar, já sei onde vou primeiro :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Por agora resta-nos desfrutar dos videos no conforto do lar.
http://www.wakatobi.com/video/multimedia.html
Wakatobi by Full-Moon Light on Vimeo

----------

